# Schmidt "non-dry-refill



## keithbyrd (Dec 29, 2020)

A customer contacted me today about a pen he bought over Christmas.  He said that since the pen is using a Schmidt non-dry-refill he thinks he can use fountain ink in the pen.  I know nothing about using fountain ink in a rollerball - can someone help me with the whats and hows?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## EricRN (Dec 29, 2020)

Just a guess, but sounds like he's using the schmidt capless rollerball.  Don't think that will work with fountain pen ink, particularly since it's the characteristics of the ink that determine whether it can be use capless or not.  The only way I know of to use fountain pen ink as a rollerball is to use the Schmidt roller writer system.


----------



## bmachin (Dec 29, 2020)

????
Is he/she thinking of refilling a rollerball cartridge rather than buying a refill? Until the Schmidt capless came along rollerballs were filled with fountain pen ink which is why they were all capped. Maybe that's the thinking here. He/she just needs to buy a new refill and if the pen isn't capped it needs to be a Schmitt capless (unless someone else has one by now).

Theres a possibility that I'm all wet here, but I'm with Eric.

Bill


----------



## frank123 (Dec 30, 2020)

Sometimes you just have to try something to find out if it will work.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 30, 2020)

The only non dry Schmidt I know of, is the Capless system. It says that it does not need a cap of any kind.
However, I have seen the 888 advertised on Amazon as a “non-dry” refill. Schmidt says that these refills do not need to be sealed and will last a long time, but they do not call it “non-drying”.
As for refilling, you can try anything, but I wouldn’t recommend it.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 30, 2020)

After trying many of high end brands (Schmidt, Parker, Montverde, etc.) and continue to include 5888s in all of the RBs that I sell, I find the G2s to be the most forgiving (taking longer to dry out without immediately replacing the cap).  I am wondering if anyone has the same experience.


----------

